
How much could it cost to fill a World Cup Sticker Album? - anu_gupta
http://codehesive.com/worldcupstickers/
======
xxxmadraxxx
Strangely fascinating to watch, although I did eventually get bored before my
collection completed.

I wonder what algorithm this uses. Are you assuming a totally random and even
distribution of all cards? If so, I suspect this does not reflect the reality.
I remember collecting these cards as a kid and you'd always end up with about
ten copies of some obscure East European midfielder, while the ones you really
wanted seemed as rare as rocking horse poo.

The older, more cynical me suspects companies like Panini probably use quite
cunningly worked out distributions of cards for each market region, to ensure
that the most wanted players in any country are the hardest to come by, thus
encouraging ever more purchases.

------
prawn
In my case:

    
    
      Stickers collected: 638/638
      Money spent £585.00
      Packs opened: 1170
      Total stickers: 5848
      Doubles: 5210
    

Took 80 minutes.

